# Packraft zum Angeln?



## vermesser (28. November 2019)

Hallo in die Runde,

da ich immer auf der Suche nach Optimierungen bin und ein Boot nunmal ein Boot ist, dass fürs Fische fangen mehr bringt als jede noch so teure Hightechrute, bin ich am Überlegen, mir neben meinem Schlauchi noch ein Packraft zu holen.

Hat jemand ein solches "Rucksackboot" schon mal zum Angeln genutzt? Theoretisch ideal für den mobilen Spinnangler mit leichtem Gepäck für Stellen, an die man sonst nicht kommt und für die ggf. auch das Schlauchi zu sperrig ist.

Fürs Schlauchi brauch man ja immerhin noch eine Stelle, wo man mit dem Auto halbwegs dicht ran kommt. Fürs Packraft reicht ein Fussweg.

Also Meinungen, Erfahrungen?

Danke.


----------



## Taxidermist (28. November 2019)

vermesser schrieb:


> Also Meinungen, Erfahrungen?



Meinung ja, Erfahrung nein!
Ich hab nur son paar Tube Vids gesehen, wo sich Outdoor/Survival Freaks (Bushcrafter) mit diesen Gefährten übers Wasser mühten.
Auf größerem, dem Wind ausgesetzten Gewässer bist du nur Opfer in diesen Teilen,
also Strecke machen ist recht mühselig, aber das ist es ja in einem Belly ebenso.
Zum Fischen aber auf kleinem, ruhigen Gewässer taugt es bestimmt ähnlich wie ein Belly, schwimmt eben.
Wobei ich glaube es ist schwerer daran sein Equipment zu befestigen und zu packen, als bei einen Belly?

Jürgen


----------



## vermesser (28. November 2019)

Gedacht wäre das Ding auch für kleine, windgeschütze Gewässer. Konkret geht es mir um Altarme und sowas, die mit dem Auto nicht zugänglich sind und wo man auch mal ein paar Meter laufen muss. Damit ist mein Schlauchi dort nicht nutzbar, ich kann keine 26kg über hunderte Meter schleppen und dann nochmal rennen, um das Angelzeug zu holen. Fetzt nicht. Daher wäre so ein Rucksackboot die optimale Lösung, wenn tauglich. 

Bellys mag ich nicht, ich hatte eines. Ich sitz nicht gern ständig fast im Wasser. Außerdem brauch ich dann immer eine Wathose, im Sommer werd ich gegrillt, im Winter ist mir kalt...fetzt alles nicht. 

Was ich hatte/habe ist ein aufblasbares Kajak von Decathlon. Das funktionierte angeltechnisch auch sehr gut. Der wenige Platz stört mich nicht, da ich auf solche Pirschtouren ohnehin nur eine Box und eine Rute mitnehme. Nachteil des Kajaks ist, dass es immer noch zu sperrig ist, um es weit zu schleppen...auch verpackt. Und dass es nicht 100% kippstabil ist, wobei ich davon ausgehe, dass das bei einem Packraft ähnlich ist.


----------



## Taxidermist (28. November 2019)

Ich weiß nicht ob du Sacki schon kennst, aber hier kannst du sehen, dass der immerhin 50km Mecklenburger Seenplatte angeht?




Zu beobachten ist in dem Video, dass er immer respektvoll Abstand zu Ästen, Steinen etc. hält, da das Material, weil leicht, ziemlich dünn und empfindlich gegen äußeren Einfluss scheint.
Irgendwo reißt er sich dann auch die Deckplane ein?

Jürgen


----------



## vermesser (28. November 2019)

Ich glaube, diese Eigenschaft ist jeglichen Luftbooten systemimmanent ;-) . Danke für das Video, dieses kannte ich noch nicht. 

Zum Material: Ich vermute, das ist ähnliches Zeug wie diese alten 2-Mann Schlauchboote vom Bund. Die wogen auch nix, waren minimal klein zu falten und schwammen. Das ist so eine ganz zähe Mischung aus Gummi und Nylon...das meiste prallt daran ab...das ist (obwohl genauso leicht) in keiner Weise mit Badebooten vergleichbar. Zumindest das, was ich kenne ist ganz was anderes. 

Hmm, wenn die Dinger bloß nicht so teuer wären, würde ich probehalber eines bestellen.


----------



## Taxidermist (28. November 2019)

vermesser schrieb:


> Zum Material: Ich vermute, das ist ähnliches Zeug wie diese alten 2-Mann Schlauchboote vom Bund.



Zitat:


> Moderne Packrafts bestehen aus urethan-beschichteten Nylon, dass dank der speziellen Oberflächenbehandlung sehr widerstandsfähig ist. Dieses Material ist auch kälteelastisch und UV-resistent.


https://www.paddleventure.de/packraft/
(Die Seite ist wohl auch recht informativ)

Du könntest son Ding eventuell mal in einem der Globetrotter Geschäfte im Indoor Pool testen und befummeln?



vermesser schrieb:


> Hmm, wenn die Dinger bloß nicht so teuer wären, würde ich probehalber eines bestellen.



Eigenbau?





Jürgen


----------



## Laichzeit (28. November 2019)

Packrafts sind auf jeden Fall deutlich anfälliger für Wind als Belly Boote, bei denen man durch die Füße und Flossen wie mit einem Treibanker gegen die Winddrift bremst.
Vor Allem wenn man das Boot unfreiwillig verlässt, bläst es leichte Schlauchboote schnell davon. Auf kleinen Gewässern ist das wahrscheinlich nicht so gefährlich, aber ich würde anfangs auf jeden Fall immer mit Begleitung losziehen, bis man sich im Boot wirklich sicher fühlt.


----------



## angler1996 (28. November 2019)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Packrafts sind auf jeden Fall deutlich anfälliger für Wind als Belly Boote, bei denen man durch die Füße und Flossen wie mit einem Treibanker gegen die Winddrift bremst.
> Vor Allem wenn man das Boot unfreiwillig verlässt,* bläst es leichte Schlauchboote schnell davon*. Auf kleinen Gewässern ist das wahrscheinlich nicht so gefährlich, aber ich würde anfangs auf jeden Fall immer mit Begleitung losziehen, bis man sich im Boot wirklich sicher fühlt.



lange Schnur dazwischen und irgendwo an den Gürtel oder so , sollte das wirksam verhindern


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (28. November 2019)

vermesser schrieb:


> Hmm, wenn die Dinger bloß nicht so teuer wären, würde ich probehalber eines bestellen.


Die Sets zum Selberbasteln wären da eine kostengünstige Alternative:
https://iron-raft.co.uk/shop/
https://www.diypackraft.com/


----------



## vermesser (4. Dezember 2019)

So, ich habe es getan. Bei mir liegt ein gebrauchtes, aber neuwertiges Anfibio Alpha XC in grün. Ich habe eine erste Probefahrt ohne Angelkram (für den See, wo ich war, hab ich keine Karte) gemacht. Und das Ding ist wirklich nahe an perfekt, *für den von mir angedachten Zweck *! Es ist eingerollt kleiner als ein Schlafsack, es wiegt um die 2kg...man benötigt aufgrund des Blasesacks keine Pumpe...sprich, man kriegt es ohne Probleme in einen größeren Spinnanglerrucksack. 

Es hat fest verbaute Schlaufen, um einen kleiner Anker oder so sicher zu befestigen. Der Platz innen ist ausreichend für mich (1,74) und eine Box und eine Rute, auch ein kleiner Kescher fände wohl Platz. 

Es ist auf jeden Fall tauglich für das, was ich damit vorhabe. Nämlich damit an Stellen und auf Gewässern rumzueiern, wo man sonst nicht mit einem Boot hin kommt ;-) . Und besser so ein Boot als gar kein Boot   .


----------



## Taxidermist (4. Dezember 2019)

vermesser schrieb:


> So, ich habe es getan. Bei mir liegt ein gebrauchtes, aber neuwertiges Anfibio Alpha XC in grün.



Na dann, Glückwunsch!
Schön wenn du mal berichten würdest, nach den ersten Erfahrungen.

Jürgen


----------



## vermesser (10. Dezember 2019)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Na dann, Glückwunsch!
> Schön wenn du mal berichten würdest, nach den ersten Erfahrungen.
> 
> Jürgen



Ja werde ich tun, sobald es wärmer wird. Aufgrund der momentanen Temperaturen und weil man beim Ausprobieren ja doch vielleicht mal nass wird, warte ich damit etwas.


----------



## Michael.S (10. Dezember 2019)

Diese Idee gefällt mir auch ganz gut , könnte ich hier auch gut gebrauchen , es gibt hier einen Fluß mit sehr hohen Ufern da braucht man schon ein Boot und der Transport ans Wasser geht auch ganz einfach


----------



## vermesser (20. April 2020)

Da das warme fast Sommerwetter die ersten Touren ermöglichte, hier mal ein kleines Update: Wenn man sich tatsächlich auf sehr wenig Gepäck beschränken kann, ist ein Packraft eine schöne Lösung. Schnell aufgebaut, fix unterwegs, sehr leise...und kippstabiler als man annehmen würde und als ein Kajak. Ich habe einige Barsche erwischt und problemlos landen können. Ein kleiner Anker ist Pflicht, wie schon angesprochen, ist so ein Boot recht anfällig gegen Wind. Ich packe alles nötige in einen kleinen Eimer.

Optimal ist eine sehr kurze Rute, damit man bei Tüdel an die Spitze kommt. Ich habe mir dafür eine Daiwa Ninja X Kids in 1,50 geholt...die tuts gut.

Als schwierig stellt sich das Lösen von Hängern heraus...da muss man aufpassen. 

Mal sehen, ob das Wetter so bleibt, dann gibts bestimmt auch weitere Touren und auch mal einen Hecht.


----------



## vermesser (23. Juni 2020)

Kleines Update: Ich bin mit dem Boot immer noch zufrieden. Bei dem derzeitigen Badewetter ist das Ding optimal, um einfach abends mal eine Stunde angeln zu fahren, wenn man ohnehin am See ist. Wenig Aufwand, man kommt an Stellen, die vom Ufer unzugänglich sind und kann dem Trubel aus dem Wege gehen.

Selbst flotte Strömung ist kein Problem...das Ding ist ja leicht und hat kaum Tiefgang...da kommt man trotzdem gut voran. Aus Wehrschüssen und ähnlichem würde ich mich fernhalten, aber man kann sich damit durchaus auf Wurfweite anschleichen.

Nicht ganz einfach ist tatsächlich das Lösen schwerer Hänger. Ich würde vom Packraft nicht mit zu dicker Schnur etc. los ziehen. Aber zum leichteren Angeln auf Barsche, kleinere Hechte und Rapfen fetzt das wie Sau. Falls sich der Anker festsetzt, kann man ihn wahrscheinlich nur abschneiden. Ein Bekannter von mir hat ein festes Kajak und berichtet vom gleichen Problem, da man von einem relativ schmalen Boot nicht ausreichend Druck machen kann, ohne in Kippgefahr zu geraten...das Problem ist also definitiv nicht auf ein Packraft beschränkt.

Ein größerer Watkescher ist optimal, um größere Fänge zu landen, da er schwimmt und an einer der Ösen des Boots gesichert werden kann.

Im Vergleich zum Belly ist man deutlich schneller, ich kann um einen Bekannten mit Belly quasi Kreise paddeln, während er auf dem Wege zum Platz ist.


----------

